# Help!!! I need Couple Ideas



## iwannaplayagame (Oct 11, 2007)

Me and my buddy are planning on dressing up for our halloween dance and we wanna win the couple award. Can you please give me some good costume ideas, not necessarily scary ones. Ones from like movies or tv shows like the butoby brothers from a night at the roxbury, or chic and chong. Stuff like that. Please and thank you.


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Siamese or conjoined twins, 'though dancing might be difficult. Or dominatrix and slave if you don't mind adult themes. (Who gets to be the girl?)


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Two guys?

Skipper and Gilligan
Laurel and Hardy
Abbott and Costello


----------



## SquidooKimberly (Oct 12, 2007)

Haha, I like the conjoined twins idea.

Mork and Mindy (could still work, even though Mindy is a girl)
Pete and Repete


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Being the female part of a couple costume for two guys should be no problem. I've been a girl at least twice. A pregnant girl and a witch.


----------



## starryeyezmel (Oct 9, 2007)

If you can pull off Daft Punk that'd be awesome. Or grab a third friend and go as THE 3 AMIGOS!!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Peter Griffin and Quagmyre (sp?) from Family Guy
Fry and Bender from Futurama
Shrek and Donkey


----------

